# Coffin Contest



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to see if any of you guys and gals would be interested in perticipating in a coffin building contest?

My idea for this is as follows.

Coffin Building Contest


There are no rules as to the size of your coffin, or how elaborate you decorate your coffin. This challenge is in fun, so keep that in mind. Also choose a coffin size, theme that you can use in your home haunt. 

The idea behind the Build a Coffin Contest is for each of us to have something to work on while waiting on our favorite season to come, as well as give us something to talk about on the forums.

Official contest building would start March 1st and run through May 1st. 

You can submit your Coffin pictures to Halloween Forum beginning May 1st, 2008 for nomination. The last day for submissions will be May 15th, 2008. Halloween Forum will then post the entries online for members to vote on a winner. The Coffin that receives the most votes will be deemed the grand coffin winner, and from there we will have a second and third place winner. 

So my question to you, is this something that you guys and gals would like to do and will these dates work, or need to be changed?


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it's a very good idea!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I was fixing to start working on building my very first coffin, and after reading several posts on construction and design of coffins here, I thought hey this would be a great idea. 

Middle of the winter, spring coming up, we need something to work towards... I have no building experience, but I am willing to give it a shot. No telling what in the world my first coffin will turn out to look like, but it is all in the name of fun. And it would be pretty cool to see some of the designs we could come up with...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

lacey3.. sent me a message yesterday about this. I thought it was great timing. 

After last season, I did realize that we needed to have more activities such as more contests etc.

So this can be the first of 08.

If you are a merchant and would like to discuss providing a prize for this or other contests, please send me a private message.

Thanks.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

This sounds fabulous! Is there going to be a dollar limit on how much you can spend to create the coffin?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone else want to set a money limit? I am fine with whatever you can afford. I know that I am going to be working with a small amount of cash to put mine together..


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

Lacey, I think you have a good idea! It would help with the winter blahs.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Excellent!

What better inspiration for all of us to get motivated than some friendly competition.

IMHO a limit would be good to level the playing field and promote some creativity with the materials used.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

OK since I have a 2nd on a spending limit. I will suggest no more then 300.00.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see the skill saws, hammers and table horses coming out this weekend. 

The neighbors are going to hate us, for making so much racket..


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

do you have to have a min post count to enter this contest?
will you be asking for materials cost list and what would be considered free material?


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I know a wooden coffin is in my future plans, this contest may just motivate me to get it done!!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone can jump into this contest. 

Use whatever you have lying around. I would prefer to see some coffins built g instead of purchasing a new wooden coffin and adding to it. But hey if thats what you want to do, go ahead.


----------



## stonegate (Nov 2, 2007)

can you enter a coffin built from last year?

and how will the dollar limit amount be enforced?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I want members who are interested in participating in this contest to suggest some rules, limitations, etc... We can hash all the details out and start building on the 1st of March. IMO if you want to start building on your coffin now, go ahead. 

I don't see a need to keep track of every dollar spent on building your custom creation. But it would be pretty cool, to see where you spent the most dollars on your coffin. (wood, nails, handles, etc..) Lets say that Jim builds a coffin, I really like and want to build for myself. Well he can tell us where he was able to cut corners, and where he had to actually cough up some change.. 

Since I have never built a coffin before, I don't know how much money is actually involved in starting from scratch. So maybe we could get some input from other members who have built a couple, before putting an actual $$ limit on what we can or can't spend. 


If you guys and gals want to trade ideas, go ahead. Thats what we are here for, to learn from each other. BUT at the same time, this is a contest and we gotta have some braggin room...


----------



## stonegate (Nov 2, 2007)

well here's a pic of a full size wood coffin i built last year. the sides are 3/4 solid pine as well as the crown molding, while the bottom and lid are 3/4 pine plywood. it's approx 6'5" tall and 3' wide at the shoulders and just over 1' deep.

the bottom i already had the material lying around, but i think i spent between $50-$60 for the rest, with the sanded plywood top being the most. the crown molding i routed myself, saving me from having to buy the pre-made stuff that usually costs money per foot.

i used two colors of stain, with quarts costing about $6 each.

i used screws on the larger panels, and air nails to secure the molding.

all in all i easily spent under a $100 for everything.

http:/http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc304/txstingray/halloween%2007/?action=view&current=P1010035.jpg/


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Hopefully this will be a link to pix of my existing coffin.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showpost.php?p=406232&postcount=38

Like I said in that post, I went over board and used oak ply. It looks excellent in the daylight, however at night alot of that detail is lost. So you need to keep your eye on the end purpose and not let it get too fancy for a outside prop. Now if you are going to use it as the buffet table inside or something, those details will really make it stand out. 

Maybe have 2 goals with the contest. Most elaborate, beautiful, etc and the most functional, robust,.... 

Just an ideer.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I already have 4 coffins - Please don't make me build another one!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea!! I've got a sheet of plywood in the garage now that I was planning to use to make groundbreaker coffins. But I also need a full size coffin for a prop I bought after Halloween.
This would motivate me to get started on the project also.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on LV Scott you know you gotta have 1 more coffin. You can't have to many..

Here's my neat little story.. My daughters bus stop happens to be at our local funeral home. Well over the past few days they have been adding an addition on. I am hungrily looking at all the wood piled up. (mouth drooling). Yesterday I finally got up the nerve to ask the funeral home director if I could have a few pieces, that I was looking at making my own wooden coffin. (imagine his face here). He explained that he would talk to the contractor and see what he could do. So this morning it is lightly misting, he comes over to the car and says hey get you a few pieces, I don't see any problem...

So I go to work, get hubby's truck, within the hour, I have 2 1/2 pieces of plywood and 4 pieces of 2x4's.. I am tickled to death... So now I can start on my first coffin...


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey dragon your link didn't work. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

This will be a lot of fun... unfortunalty it is still really cold here and the cars are in the garage... Maybe the sun will come out and dry up some of this snow before the deadline... we will see! Good thinking Lacey!


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

great idea sign me up!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i am in too! i need one or two for this year , if it stop to be -30 here and the snow would stop cause i wont built a coffin in the living room my roommate (owner of the house) will get me out of her house in the coffin for sure after lollllllllll


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I like the idea on the "coffin build".

I do feel myself, there should be a max. dollar limit allowed and a few rules set in place.
Reason for dollar amount is, say Bob has 500 dollars to spend and Bill has 200 dollars, each has different amounts of building experience. Now if Bill with his 200 and can build better than Bob, or say Bob can build better then Bill, you get the point. In my opinion, yes there should be a max amount spent on this project/contest(perhaps 150).This is just my opinion to make it fair to all, because if You had no limit on spending for this and I had a limited amount, now would that make it fair? Not really. Just mu 2 cents on the money cap on it.

I do think and like the timing on this, as many need and want to get going with building stuff.

Another idea would be to start a new thread once its all figured out, outlining any rules and a prize offered.

Im all for this and like the idea on the coffin build.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Could we possibly expand on the "coffin" theme a little? I don't need a coffin, but I was planning on building an above ground crypt--ya know, the ones that look like a marble coffin sitting in a cemetery.... (not the big mausoleum, just a single grave).

If everyone wants to keep it strictly coffins - I totally understand.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

So far a couple of concerns have come up.

1. money limit. If everyones OK lets keep the spending below $300.00. 

2. New coffin build made from wood.

3. Decorate in any way/shape/form/theme/paint/stain/molding/etc...

4. Take pictures of your progress and post progress on forums. You don't have to go into alot of detail if you don't want. But lets keep the thread going until the end of the contest. 

5. Also don't hesitate to ask other members for help. Trade ideas, build friendships, but at the same time, don't go stealing Mr. Evil's plans and idea's. 

6. Come up with a coffin design that you can do, within the time limit and budget. 


Anyone else want to add anything, jump on in...


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

I might be down for trying this contest. I'll have to see what kind of time I can sneak away to work on it. But it sounds like fun. I've been talking about building my own coffin for a year now. Good motivation.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Question.... I am planning on painting my coffin black, should I clear coat it, if it is going to be outdoors, even if I used latex paint? How many coats would I need to put on it?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Lacey - are you going for an aged look? If so I wouldn't see the need to clear coat it. If down the road the paint fades or cracks a bit it just adds character.

Last year the hubby built a toe pincher coffin out of plywood and I wanted it to look aged. We painted the base color with dark brown interior paint that I picked up at Walmart in the "oops" section. To give the appearance of aged boards I used acrylic craft paint in gray & black. I dry brushed it on to simulate a wood grain & planks. Because of the craft paint & did spray a matt clear coat on it. 3 weeks outside in rain & such and it help up great. Did I help at all?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am fighting with so many design ideas. I really want to stay with an older worn look, since everything else of mine, wonder how crackle paint would look... Similar to what you were saying...


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

lacey38655 said:


> Hey dragon your link didn't work. Can't wait to see it.


Ok I know this is lame, but it worked for me 

Try this. It is a link to the topic and not to my individual post, hopefully it works better. I must admit though that it was too late and getting dark so the photos are kinda crappy.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63748

My post is near the bottom of page one, and there are a lot of other nice coffins shown too.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Your coffin is way cool. I am going to try my hand at the toe pincher style... 

Is anyone else going to try to do anything with the inside? I am pretty sure I am going to throw in a fogger and a spot light..


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Sunday my hubby and I put together my coffin. I was able to get one coat of black latex paint on it, before the weather turned nasty. 

Yesterday I got 2 coats of red latex paint on the lid. 

I am excited with all the possibilities of decorating, adding molding, etc...

Anyone else started yet on their coffin?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Alrighty a CONTEST! and whats a CONTEST without PRIZES? Larry Contact me about BodyBag Entertainment donating a FX Prize Package to the Winner, we would love to award the winner with NOT ONLY a XTREME HAUNT FX DVD, but we will also include a set of custom slip appliances for them to play with!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the donations of prizes. 

I will also through in some some brand new Halloween decoration goodies for the first, second and third place winners.. 

Come on boys and girls you have a few more days before the actual start date, so get those ideas flowing and the skill saws out..


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks bodybagging. Message has been sent.

Great timing too! I have been quietly listening and will be implementing a contest section VERY VERY soon to the forum.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I would like to say the following.........Love the idea on the contest.
Kudos to BBE for the prize thing.
Main thing...Just my opinion....i fell a proper thread with official rules need to be started, as this one went off the idea...such as a new thread announning this contest.
I love this idea....now i gotta get building a coffin too.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok that ball is Rolling, Im not enetering this contest but feel the need to share about our coffin we created a few years back for our ShowHearse LostSouls, we started out with a real casket, and added a two stage pnuematic setup in it, with Airtank, timers and relays hidden in the coffin, then we installed a deadDonna prop inside of the casket. When you drive a hearse it doesnt matter where you are, people feel the need to look inside, so everything was operated by remote control, when the nosey busybodies felt the need to look inside, they would be like ooooo theres a coffin, NORMAL people are soooo easy to amuse, LOL, but then as they get a closer look the lid opens, Norms usually jump back and scream abit, but they are always curious to see what happens next, Kinda like that stupid teenage girl that always gets killed in the b movie, lets sum it up..... hearse, coffin, open lid, what ever gets out cant be good right? but still there they are.... so the lid opens, 6 seconds later up jumps Deaddonna in all her goryglory............ oh me oh my how the poop do fly!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Larry want to jump in here on the first of March and create an official Coffin Contest, with some the rules we have been hashing out here. We still have a few more days for members to come forth and offer some suggestions as to what they want the rules to be, or the site admin, could step in and help us out.. Just my suggestion. If not I will be happy to post a new forum post for the official coffin contest.. 

I am really excited to get this contest going....


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes. That is the plan.

On March 1 the official post for this contest will be posted in the soon to be Contest Section of the forum.

Some things may vary from the original idea, however this will be the first of many contests to come for the 2008 season.

Lacey38655... I will be sending you a PM soon.

Thanks all 


lacey38655 said:


> Hey Larry want to jump in here on the first of March and create an official Coffin Contest, with some the rules we have been hashing out here. We still have a few more days for members to come forth and offer some suggestions as to what they want the rules to be, or the site admin, could step in and help us out.. Just my suggestion. If not I will be happy to post a new forum post for the official coffin contest..
> 
> I am really excited to get this contest going....


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There will be a slight delay with this.. I have been in the hospital for a couple of days and must rest.

Thanks.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Larry, sorry to hear you have been in the hospital. I hope you are feeling better. 

Last week I saw a program on TV that was featuring coffins that were "going green". An interesting trend when you think about how much time and expense has been put into building liners to keep the ground from being polluted in the past. 

Anyway, I was thinking about why you would want to limit the building options to wood. There are many other materials that could be used in building a coffin that would be less expensive and still provide great results. I would encourage a review of the wood only option. Perhaps the focus should be on building a great looking prop....not the material used.

Just food for thought!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Larry get your rest we will see you when you feel better. 

Ok boys and girls get your skill saws and paper out. March 1st is here and we can start the coffin contest, with the official forum coming soon once Larry gets to feeling better. 

Come on, my Halloween obsessed friends and jump on in and lets see what we can come up with..... I am sure we are going to have some good friendly competition with our designs.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Idea. I don;t think I will be able to compete, right now money is an issue, but I can't wait to see the pics. Maybe as it gets closer to Halloween I will be able to make one. I have a Halloween fund and its not quite ready to be dipped into yet. Good luck to all of you and please please post those pics


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Can I make one sugestion? Have the people take step by step progress photos so we know they really did it. And because it's really cool to look at. Do you think it could be split into sub catagories? Example Best Wooden Coffin , Best Coffin Detail, Best Coffin Interior?

I don't plan on making one because I suck at that kinda stuff, but I would like to make the one I got last year have an inside that's as real as the real thing.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Example Best Wooden Coffin , Best Coffin Detail, Best Coffin Interior?


Best use of recycled materials would be a good category.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree that we could go outside of strictly using wood to build their coffin. I am using some recycled wood on my coffin, so I like that idea.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking forward to this contest.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wanted to know if anyone else has started building on their coffins?

I painted mine and it turned out like crap. First coat of paint was black on top of plywood and rough wood. Then I decided to use a crackle finish. So I painted the coffin red. Put the crackle finish on, then painted over the crackle finish with black. Nothing happened. Now the coffin has streaks of black over the red and it looks horrible in my taste. I am tired of painting this thing.. 

I did find some pretty cool table legs that I put on the coffin to use as handles. Other then that I still have a lot of stuff I want to do to it.. 

Rght now I have invested
7.00 for the table legs. 
$13.00 for crackle finish. 
$10.00 Red paint. 

Will post pictures soon.

So get out there and start building and let us know what you have done...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We will get the "official" rules and contest going soon. Apologies! I have been VERY ill. I need another couple of days to clear my head..then we will get going.

The reason why this one will take longer than others to get going is..this will be the first of many and am setting things up to flow well. (hopefully).
Thanks!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Get well soon Larry! and thanks for putting that for us (with the help of others)
By being later it give us a chance to participate in this contest ,that otherwise du to the weather (Canada and some US state) wouldn't be possible.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Larry, we hope it wasnt life-threatening, it's good to see you posting back again.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that, Larry, hope you beat whatever's been getting you down soon! Sending many well wishes your way, man.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry your still feeling punky Larry!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Larry you were the first to welcome me here to the forum. When I asked people here who you were I definately got the feeling that you were a very important part of this forum. Please rest up and get better soon.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Okay....I am not completely...but feeling somewhat better. 

This contest is now planned for April 1. Thanks for you patience.

I think it would be a good idea to put a maximum $$$ amount spent on the coffin?

Any ideas? $100? $200?

Does everyone agree that it should be wood?

Thanks.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Boy.....glad to see that April 1st date! Its gonna take me awhile but I'm trying to catch up on my reading here..... I got a little behind! I was just talk'in to a ranchhand yesterday about how soon that little ole holiday...."Halloween" will be back to haunt us!! As some of you oldies know that the bunkhouse here is full of cowhands that can BUILD THINGS but they prefer to stick to the little dogies!

Well I slapped the old bullwhip & told them its time to start gitten ready!!! Funny coincidence that the 1st object brought up yesterday was a casket and then I come here to find this contest.

SO.....the cook has decided he might just take this on only if the boys will help peel potatoes all month!!We are await'in on their answer & will let you'all know directly if we are gonna participate in this here contest! 

Oh..and by the way....I think this is a great idea cause it really helps motivate those of us who need to do things and then we wait till a month before Halloween and we're hysterical and then of course after Halloween we all cry about how we just could not get it all done. SO the next time you pull out a cold brewsky to swallow as you sit under the old apple tree or take that boat down fish'in......you better re-think where your priorities should be and if ya can't...... just come here and we'll remind you!! hee hee

Larry ...you take care of yourself!

May the Force Be With You

the Merry Muffster


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Larry get well bud. It sucks completly being sick. I wish you well.

Lacey, when you first pm'ed me the idea I thought It was great! And it still is!


Im not good at building things with wood. So I won't be doing it but I can't wait to see everyones stuff.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Larry you were the first to welcome me here to the forum. When I asked people here who you were I definately got the feeling that you were a very important part of this forum. Please rest up and get better soon.


Larry is our favorite fearless leader - and official "very nice guy". Plus he created this wonderful place for us Halloween folks to come. Get better soon Larry.

I can't wait to see all the coffins - my groundbreaker one was built 3 years ago, so I'll just have to be a spectator for this one. Good luck all!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks so much for the kind words. Much appreciated.

I think it would be a good idea to put a maximum $$$ amount spent on the coffin?

Any ideas? $100? $200?

Does everyone agree that it should be wood?


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I dont think it needs to be made out of wood. If you wanted to build yours out of foam, that would be fine. I have seen a lot of really, really nice foam ones. 

I would probably stay away from cardboard, but who knows maybe yours will make everyone rethink cardboard.

I would argue the coffin does not even need to exist. You probably could use a projector that makes everyone think there is a coffin there. With all the hollywood type effects I wouldnt limit myself to old ways of thinking. Whatever, you come up with is fine - as long as its a coffin.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just sticking my opinion in here but I also think that you can make a great looking coffin out of foam. I know I have seen quite a few real nice ones on here.

Just wanted to say that yesterday we sat down and looked at some coffins on here and found the one we like. So yes I think we will join the coffin makers for the contest.

Muffy


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am really excited about this contest and April 1st is a great time to start the contest. 

I agree lets limit the money to under 200.00. 

I am in agreement that it can be any kind of coffin. Wood, plastic, foam, etc....

Lets keep a track of what materials we used and what the cost was of each material. So future builders can see where the money was spent. 

So boys and girls lets hash out the details and get this on the road.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

man...im happy to see this beging started.
I need a new coffin, the last one i made is gone.







[/IMG]
so this is perfect to remind me to get moving., i wont be able to join in, but will love to see what all is created.

My opinion...any material type....cost cap 150 tops.
Cant wait to see what the creative people here make.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I think building materials should be builders choice.Someone may come up with a wild new idea.
A price limit is a good idea.200 bucks tops IMO.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The contest has begun!

Visit: http://halloweenforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=155


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Allrighty! Get ur hammers, saws, welders and whatever.....cant wait to see what u great minds build!


----------

